# Guys I need motivators.



## twiz454 (Sep 3, 2012)

I've been doing the brazilian butt lift work outs and yoga. I'm not over weight either, but I definitely need to tone up. I chose those work outs because I wanted stronger legs and core for riding, and the yoga helps with balance.


----------



## OwnedByAlli (Nov 8, 2011)

Its not just about how much you exercise, its also about what food you eat. Protein is essential for growth and repair of muscle fibers when you are working out. You'l also need to up your overall energy intake to around 2300 probably, but don't fill up on fats and 'bad' carbs otherwise your body will convert it to fat. Foods like eggs, beans, tuna etc are high protien but low fat and 'bad' carbs. Each wholegrain bread, rice and pasta, not cheep and nasty white stuff as these are 'good' carbs and nutritionally better for you.

Also keep in mind the different types of workout to keep you motivated. There is:weights, interval (eg run for3 mins, walk/rest for 2mins repete), circuit, continuous(/cardio), fartlek (speedplay), and cross (a mixture of everything). Mix up what you do to keep things interesting

Meby draw up a timetable for when you are going to exercise, what you'll do and for how long. It will remind you when you told yourself you would exercise and it helps some people to stick to what their doing, simply by writing it down.

Come up with s.m.a.r.t. (specific, measurable, achievable, realistic and timebound) goals too so you know when you have achieved domething. This will keep you motivated too

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Workouts work the best when they're fun. You might have to try a few different things. If you're not looking forward to it then maybe that type is not for you.

Try Zumba. Okay , I'm biased. But it really is fun! No dance background is required.

You and anyone else can feel free to PM me with Zumba questions if you have any.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Othan (Oct 17, 2012)

Well your start is really nice.Try to add some good exercises in your routine.
Weight lifting,squats,bench press, may be effective for you. No doubt yoga is one of best technique for fitness.You should try it too.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I **just** added a post in the general talk forum, and now saw this post. http://www.horseforum.com/general-off-topic-discussion/support-each-other-lose-10-pounds-140779/ Of course. 

But basically looking for the same thing! A little support group of sorts where we can check in with each other and "report" to each other (I guess I behave better if I have to report to someone).

OwnedbyAlli had great advice. I've worked with several different personal trainers over the years and what you ate was always VERY important. 

I'll have to grab my notebook at home to verify, but you want to eat a minimum 1 gram of protein per pound of your body weight. Yes. That's a lot of protein. I'd usually supplement a protein shake in during the day (30+ grams) to help me get to that point. You want to minimize your good carbs but do not cut them out. (I'm blanking on the gram amount). On one eating plan I had, I ate 1/4 cup of Quaker oatmeal for breakfast and then either another 1/4 cup at lunch or 1/2 sweet potato. I was allowed Oatmeal or sweet potatoes or .... (forgot the other one, have it written down) only for my carbs. And eat a ton, ton, ton of veggies. You can have one fruit a day, but that's about it because of the natural sugar content. 

Yup, that's an extreme diet. My personal trainer was convinced I should go for a figure competition because I was proportioned perfectly (haha, whatever), so that was HIS goal. I just went with it for a while because I did give great, great results. 

As far as cardio went, that was a little time consuming, but awesome. I did 40 to 50 minutes cardio 5 days a week (keeping my heart rate around 150 bpm with my heart rate monitor) and about an hour of weight lifting 3 times a week. The one trainer showed me an awesome wegith lifting program where you work antagonizer muscle groups together. So for example, you'd do a set of biceps, and then go right into doing a set of triceps. Do 3 to 5 sets, no rest in between.

I also bought the P90X system last year to use while I was traveling on my medical rotations. I never knew I could get such an @$$ whooping in front of my TV.

Edited to add that you need to drink a lot of water. You need to drink 1 ounce of water for every 2 lbs of your body weight. Yes, initially, you will be making a lot of bathroom trips! But water is essential. Ever wonder why the body builders walk around with a gallon of water during their workouts? Water is key.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Think of it this way, you're doing it for the animals - they need you. Worked for me. I too was underweight and got in to lifting weights. Hubby and I had split so I was going to have to sling bales and feed bags if I wanted to keep my horse.


----------

